# Some flea-market finds



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

So I went out to the flea this morning, since the weather was good. I rarely find anything worth my money, but I figured I'd grab some cash before I went anyway... I'm glad I did!

I found a pair of decent try squares -- one is in pretty good shape, and says Stanley on the metal side, which is 7" long. It's actually clean enough that I can make out the inch markings. The other is about 4 3/4" long, and not really in very good shape. Both of them seem to be square, although I haven't spent too much effort yet checking them.


try squares by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

Next up was a Wards Master No. 4 hand plane, in beautiful shape. The blade was pretty badly nicked, and it was packed full of sawdust to the point that the blade could no longer be adjusted, but aside from that it's in good shape: very little rust, all the japanning in good shape, and, once I cleaned the sawdust out, all the adjusters move easily. I didn't bother smoothing the sole yet, though I will, but the blade took over an hour to grind down and re-edge. It turned out well, though! It'll take nice, thin shavings, with very little work.


Wards Master No 4 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

The final find for the day was a Stanley No. 5 plane... it's not in fantastic shape (a collector probably wouldn't look twice), but a few hours of work with sandpaper and elbow grease and it looks good and cuts well.

Before:


Stanley No 5 01 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amckenzie4/5701867096/in/photostream/

Stanley No 5 02 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

After:

Stanley No 5 04 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

Stanely No 5 03 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

The #5 still needs some more work -- there's some light rust still at the front and back tips of the sole, and there's something not quite right with the side to side adjustment lever, but it's a LOT better than it was. Also the rear handle is broken in half, and missing part of its top, so I'll need to replace that sooner or later. There's enough of it to use, though, which was the immediate concern.


And total cost for the trip? $30. Not bad, if you ask me.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice scores!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Definately gloat-worthy. Score? I'd say your trip to the fleem was a grand slam! 

Jeff


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Stanley #5 is one of my alltime fav's.You can find replacement handles(totes) on the bay,they ain't cheap.........in the meantime,making one is a great project.Good luck,BW


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

Well, from what I read about last night from a post on finding old planes on this forum, those sound to be good ones. A little work will have them back in action for sure. Great find!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I did a little more work on each after posting last night. I'd never had the chance to use a plane with an adjustable frog before, and I've got to say I like it! It really changes the feel to go from a very small mouth to a much larger one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice score. I believe Lee Valley has the patterns for the old Stanley totes available as a free download. I see lots of folks making their own these days...


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

dbhost said:


> Nice score. I believe Lee Valley has the patterns for the old Stanley totes available as a free download. I see lots of folks making their own these days...


Thanks! You're right... and they're here. That'll make my life a lot easier!


----------

